# All about the Centerpin



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

As I was researching the Centerpin, what it truly is, whats the benefit, how to cast, etc... I came across an informational post in regards to all of it.

I take no credit for the post, other than passing along the info to my fellow steelheaders.

Out of all the searches I have done, this could possibly be the most informative for someone starting out centerpinning, such as someone like me...haha..


All about the Centerpin

flash-----------------------------------------out


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

The centerpin reel and float rod is arguably the most versatile and effective way to fish for steel on our streams. Keeping in mind the equipment won't catch more fish in inexperienced or unskilled hands. I like it for two reasons. 1) You can get a longer more drag-free drift. And 2) fighting a fish is more intimate since there isn't a mechanical drag. It's a rush to feel the reel spinning under your finger, but I do miss the sound of a screaming drag. Casting can be difficult to learn and even more so to master. There are drawbacks, though. The reels spin on very precise bearings or bushings, so keeping it out of the water and dirt is critical. A little crud on the inner lip of the spool will make it sound like a meat grinder. That makes easy spool removal a must. Most of the time it's just a matter of removing the spool and blowing out the crud. Also, since your finger(s) are your drag and your hand rests on the metal back plate, the rod hand has a tendency to get cold. A good (cork, wood or graphite) reel seat helps, as they don't conduct cold as well as metal. A little cork on the back plate helps. Some people are able to wear gloves and pin. That might take a little practice, as it is definitely a feel thing.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

it definitely looks fun but i have too much wrapped up in the fly rod to switch. If i could get a CHEAP starter for around $100 I might consider but I am not sure I'd stay with it


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

I Like My Set Up If You Try It And You Don't Like It You Can Always Sell It Which The Reel Holds There Value . What Kind Of Set Up Up You Looking On Getting..if You Fish Alot Of Still Water I Would Just Stick To Your Spining ,or Bait Caster Set Up..


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

An effective way to catch steelhead, when in the right hands and in the right situation. One issue with the 'pin these days are that its strengths cannot always be maximized unless you fish private water or mid-week. The biggest benefit to using a pin is the 'long drag free drift' -- which will often get in the way of others during crowded stream conditions, which are normal during the weekends (and even weeknights) during the season. Another feature for keeping the drifts drag free can be achieved with a fly or spinning outfit by using a long rod (exceeding 10'), as the pinners do.

It isn't cheap (entry level rod/reel over $200) and prone to performance issues if you are one to fish in inclement weather or may dip the reel in the water and/or mud. I don't own a centerpin outfit, and do not look down on those using it. It's just another tool (an expensive tool) for fishing the streams - when the conditions and crowds permit.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Can someone please enlighten me on what Gotme1 just said???????????

Let me try myself first....You like your setup, if I try it? If I fish still water stick with a bait caster setup?????

Correct me if I am wrong, but Pinners can be an advantage in still water due to the ability of the reel to spin freely and even in the most slow current areas of a river, if you use the correct bobber, you can get a better drift than a spinning reel. 

As far as a bait caster goes, I just laugh at that. I might as well enter the "Grand River" Snoopy Rod contest if I head out of the house with the bait caster. 

I will most likely go with a 12ft Rod and the Okuma Avanta centerpin reel.

flash----------------------------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Steel Cranium, you planning on hooking up with another seagull this year??? I want to see that show again...that was hillarious!!!!

Hope to see you out this weekend at the Grand.

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

With The Bait Caster Or Casting Reel Use Your Thumb For The Drag On The Drift Kinda Like The Pin...you May Laugh But The Set Up Does Work..


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> I will most likely go with a 12ft Rod and the Okuma Avanta centerpin reel.


If you can swing it, bump up to the Okuma Sheffield and a 13' rod. The Sheffield has much better bearings and spins better than just about anything in its price range. The Okuma Guide Select rods are a good value and come with a life time warranty.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Craig at Erie Outfitters can set you up with a nice rig between 250 and 300. Give him a call at (440) 949-8934 and tell him Steve from The Steelhead Site referred you. The Cortland float rod is getting strong reviews too.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Craig at Erie Outfitters can set you up with a nice rig between 250 and 300. Give him a call at (440) 949-8934 and tell him Steve from The Steelhead Site referred you. The Cortland float rod is getting strong reviews too.


like i said too much invested in fly stuff to buy a centerpin now. Have fun guys


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I was at rocky a week ago, and some fly fisherman really convinced me to get one. He made a ton of arguements about it. And next time I come along money I will get one.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Didn't you come into some money this week?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> Didn't you come into some money this week?


HA!
Well good money ....
Besides its a long season.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> As far as a bait caster goes, I just laugh at that. I might as well enter the "Grand River" Snoopy Rod contest if I head out of the house with the bait caster.
> 
> 
> I Kinda like to know why you have one in your avatar on another site??? But good luck on your new set up you are looking on getting once you get it down it's hard going back to the spinning set up..


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

haha....your hillarious gotme1...

Ever heard of Trolling Lake Erie for Steelies? I am sure that you troll for them with your fly rod right? 

I am not exactly sure what my avatar on another site has anything to do with this post. That fish was caught trolling, and yes we use trolling reels here in ohio to catch fish in the boat, and yes we use fly rods and spinning rods while we are standing on shore to catch steelies. 

We don't use baitcasters....haha....

flash----------------------------out


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> Can someone please enlighten me on what Gotme1 just said???????????
> 
> Let me try myself first....You like your setup, if I try it? If I fish still water stick with a bait caster setup?????
> 
> ...


KSU 

I will tell you my friend "HAD" an Okuma Avanta , he sold it and purchased a Okuma Sheffield ....LOVES IT !!..... It is the same reel I have , The Avanta does not spin as smooth as the Sheffield , when it spins it feels rough 
I would try to step up to the Sheffield if you can , I think you would be more happier with it's performance 
Fish On !!!


----------

